# .270 90 gr. bullet loads???



## jdpredhunter (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi all has any one reloaded .270 with the 90 gr. hollow pount bullets from Sierra or Speer just wondering what powder you use and how many grains. 
Thanks for any info 

Jdpredhunter


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

I used 57.0 grs of H414 pushing the Speer 90gr HP-TNT in a Weatherby Vangaurd 5 - 6 years ago. Surprisingly accurate. Nailed a few coyotes with it at up to 350 yds. Way to destructive, even at that range. Switched back to .22 and .17's.


----------



## jdpredhunter (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi Cobra I have heard how destructive thay are I am just going to try tham on woodchucks. I am just getting into reloading only have a .270 I use 100 gr. pounted soft pounts on coyotes. Thoe I have got one yet just started this winter seen two one day but no shots. There is also a company called hawks precision bullets thay make a 80 gr. soft pount but not cheep $37.00 a box. 
thanks for the info.

jdpredhunter


----------

